
Ask HN: Is Hacker News targeted USA users? - hoyd
I often see comments that appear to indicate that, whoever posts them take for granted that the readers are within USA. I do believe that many readers and users are international, I am. It would help if more keep that in mind.
======
gus_massa
Totally inaccurate biased unofficial statistics:

USA: 60%

Rest of America: 5%

Europe: 15%

Other: 20%

(That's why we get a post about the Super Bowl in the front page each year.)
YYMV. Hi from Argentina!

------
LinuxBender
I don't know if dang has published generalized region stats for HN. You could
email the moderators to see if that is something they do / have done / would
do.

hn [ at ] ycombinator dot com

My guess is that a majority are in the U.S. and some in E.U. based on posting
and reply times.

------
aminozuur
I was born in Iran and live in the Netherlands.

Although I want good content, wherever the authors and their ancestors might
be from, I can't help but feel a bit refreshed to see people from all over the
world and all walks of life end up in the top of HN.

